
Unused brain regions can be repurposed via neuroplasticity - EndXA
https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/blog/the-athletes-way/201909/unused-brain-regions-can-be-repurposed-neuroplasticity
======
adipandas
Very interesting study. It can rather pave the way for research in structural
adaptation in the current deep learning research rather than only on
architecture search and few shot learning.

If one thinks of this as engineering problem in deep learning, it may also be
considered that this repurposed brain region is reinforcement learning in
action along with self-organization in brain. Really cool.

------
nomonym
While reading the article, guess who was trying to move his toes individually
without no luck! Except for the big one of course...

